# 1200 makita charger



## jonesrsrg (Jun 18, 2009)

im having problems with a cordless makita drill battery charger and was wondering if anyone can help me.  when i put a battery pack into  the charger it doesnt start charging.  ive checked the transformer it checks out ok. i checked out the start button , reset button , it seems like the reset button isnt working , is there a way to check all these out maybe im doing it wrong. this charger is for 12 volt batteries. any help at all would be greatly appreciated . dont wanna have to go spend money on a charger unless i have to


----------



## donmorgan (Aug 16, 2009)

Ohm out the reset button to test it for continuity. You could try bypassing the reset with a jumper...be careful. You take it to where you got it from and have them test it out. Just be sure to take your batteries with you. Also go to Makita's website and look for tech support. It might be under warranty. If you didn't break any seals.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 17, 2009)

It could be the chargers way of telling you the battery is no longer chargeable.


----------

